# Felt Z5 ordered today



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

After looking at lots of options for a new bike I finally settled on a 2011 Z5. I was down to F5 or Z5 and based on lots of factors the lbs strongly suggested the Z over the F for me. Both "felt" great but they thought given my riding preferences and physical factors, that I'd be happier overall with the Z. 
Now the painful wait for my new ride to come in.


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you have an ballpark ETA? I ordered an F5 this morning and the LBS told me it would be Friday most likely but maybe Thursday.

Congratulations, by the way. I test rode a Z frame and I liked it a lot but settled on the F in the end.


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

They said probably two days, so I'm hoping this week before Friday.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats! I've been thinking of purchasing a Z series as well, probably a 6 though. Very nice ride!


----------



## stoutbeard (Apr 8, 2011)

Zach, why would you get a Z when you have a gorgeous F5?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

stoutbeard said:


> Zach, why would you get a Z when you have a gorgeous F5?


Thanks, the simple reason being is that I also like the Z series .


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

We don't see many postings here about the Zs. Congrats. With its improved frame for 2011 and full 105 group, the Z5 is a real value for the price. 

I hope you enjoy your 2011 Z5 as much as I'm enjoying mine bought in Nov 2010. With it's more relaxed geometry and carbon fiber frame, the Z5 is amazingly more comfortable and smoother than my aluminum frame 2007 road bike. When on the Z5, I happily ride through patches of rough road that I steer around when on the aluminum bike, and I can go longer without fatigue. 

Due to age (69) and physical disabilities (minor stroke) I need a bit of extra assist, so upon delivery of the Z5 my LBS swapped the compact double for a triple and put on a taller stem. It might look dorky compared to an F5, but I couldn't be more pleased with the way it fits and rides. Enjoy!


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words. 

The bike arrived at the lbs today and fitting is scheduled for 2:00 tomorrow. Looks like a fun weekend ahead.


----------

